# Digital Camera batteries



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

What is the best to use that last. I have tried several different kinds and they just dont hold up. The last being radio shack rechagables. Are there batteries that are better to use? I would like to stay with the rechargable ones.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Energizer*

I bought the energizer rechargeables and they have held up just fine. Ive never run mine into the ground to see what they'll do but I took them to Disney for a week and took just over 900 shots, have a wife who forgets to turn the thing off, and only had to recharge once. Now I leave em in for a good while but if I know Im going fishing, party, or something the next day I put em on the charger the night before. But even after having it on from morning to night at Disney most of the day I never got a low battery light. I actually bought two sets thinking Id charge one while using the others but I have had my camera for 3.5 months now and havent even opened the package to the second set.

Zac


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I bought some NiMH (nickel metal hydride) rechargeables at Sam's about a year ago and I like them a lot (I think they are Energizer, but not certain about that). They seem to have a pretty long life, though not as long as the ones Zac is talking about. They set I found came with 4 batteries and a charger that plugged into the wall for right around $20. The charger has a switch on it that will let you charge NiCd batteries in it as well.

I think as long as you get either NiCd or NiMH rechargeables, you should notice a vast improvement in you battery life.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

My first set of rechargables were the Digital brand at Walmart 2 yrs ago and I am still using them. I bought a set of Energizers about 3 months ago just so I would have extras already charged and they don't seem to last as long as the Digital brand. The Energizers don't seem to have as long of a shelf life.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*true, true*

But I would assume that the camera will play a big role in consumption too. Mine has been used almost entirely during the day which means less flash so maybe thats why I am getting better life on the batteries. Mine came four to a pack, with a wall charger and they were around $20. Bought em at Wally World.

Zac


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks guys for the info......*

The ones from RS are NiCd but they are starting to bubble on the out side....this is just after 6/7 months of use......I have been told that is what them dang things do when they are going bad.....maybe the ones I had, sat on the shelf for a while before I picked them up......who knows...but I guess I will try the NiMH batts and see what they do. 
Just as a side question...Do they have a recharge profile like other rechargable batts? Say for instance....Deep cycle batts last longer if you discharge them fully before recharging. Maybe that is the problem......I would use them and stick them back in the charger afterwords whether they needed a recharge or not.
Thanks again


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

I have used Panasonic rechargeables for a couple of years w/out any problems.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

stargazer said:


> The ones from RS are NiCd but they are starting to bubble on the out side....this is just after 6/7 months of use......I have been told that is what them dang things do when they are going bad.....maybe the ones I had, sat on the shelf for a while before I picked them up......who knows...but I guess I will try the NiMH batts and see what they do.
> Just as a side question...Do they have a recharge profile like other rechargable batts? Say for instance....Deep cycle batts last longer if you discharge them fully before recharging. Maybe that is the problem......I would use them and stick them back in the charger afterwords whether they needed a recharge or not.
> Thanks again


I would think that running them all the way down before recharging would be better for them. I know that's what they say you should do with cell phone batteries.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Yea....I was wondering......*

Kinda what I was thinking also....So I am going to run them dry. Thanks for the info yall. Off to wally world I go, LOL.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

There is a number associated with the battery, NiMH like 2500 or 1500, something to that effect. Look for the highest number available. I bought some 2500 I believe maybe energizer and they are holding up real well.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

one thing to save batt power is dont keep reviewing your shots via the LCD. that consumes a lot of juice.. I went backpacking 5 days deep in the Rocky mountains a year ago, and on the 2nd day saw that I had 50% left.. I immediately stopped flipping through them and was able to take plenty of photos with ample power.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks for the heads up wish2fish I will be lookin at them numbers*

Cutter, I did the same at first...and later read about LCD usage/ power consumption in the manual. BTW That photo resizer link you have is a great little tool.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> BTW That photo resizer link you have is a great little tool.


Good! glad it is being used.. Its just a quick and dirty.. would like to soup it up some in the future.

I know some people have problems with it.. and I dont fully understand the scenario under which it fails to resize (returns a 503 proxy error).. I have not had time to investigate it.. seems most of the problems occur with AOL users..


----------

